# Up until what age do you feed 3 meals a day?



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Moxie is eating 3 times a day. He plays for 3 hours then naps for 2 1/2. This schedule was given to me by the breeder, Actually we've extended play time and reduced nap/crate time as he gets older. But we still stick to a schedule for house training purposes. I forgot though..when you you start feeding only twice a day? 6 months? Thank you for refreshing my memory. It's been 13 years since I've been a puppy mommy

Moxie's mom


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

As soon as they would eat more at one meal and eating it all I started feeding twice a day. In my case that was pretty early- at 5 months. However we are now back to three times because the boys are jealous of the puppy eating 3 times a day. :blink:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes I think 6 months is about the standard for it. That's when I switched to 2 and Perri did fine.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

He plays for 3 1/2 hours and only naps for 2 1/2. I wish! I am always trying to get Bentley up to play or try to get him to stay up longer. He will only stay up for about 1 - 1 1/2 hours and then nap for 2 or 3. It doesnt matter where we are or what we are doing. When he is tired...he just lays down and naps. But he wont sleep all night...go figure! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I switch at 6 months.


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

I wondering kindof on the same page here
sophie is 8 weeks and i'm doing 3 x day- but how much food at a time? the bag says for 2lbs to do 1/2c for the day (but breeder said 1/4 should be good) then i hear depending on how much you feed them is how big they will get as adult- i want to keep her at around 5-6lbs but is this real? i want her to be healty of course as well

wow an actualy nap/play schedule- man my kids won't let her sleep- i'm yelling at them to leave her alone to rest- should i do a play/nap schedule? and what does this usally look like?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> then i hear depending on how much you feed them is how big they will get as adult[/B]


that is absolutely false. it all depends on genetics. if your dog was meant to be 5lbs, she'll be 5lbs - if she was meant to be 10lbs she'll be 10lbs. feed your dog the recommended amount. don’t ever withhold/skimp on food for a pup, it’s very unhealthy for a growing dog. if you're unsure, speak to your vet.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree, follow the feeding recommendations on the bag. 

All puppies need time out to rest. A schedule can greatly aid on potty training and helping them adjust. Her crate (or pen) can be her safe place where the kids are not allowed to bug her. All of the kids my little ones are around are taught the crate is OFF limits. It is important your dog has a way to get away from the kids without resorting to growling, snapping, or biting. You should give your pup a break from all of the stimulation. Puppies, like babies, require a lot of sleep.


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

okay back to this subject- so the vet said 1/4 c is fine per day right now (science diet is what i'm doing) she eats it all- i'm dividing it up 3x day, but can i go to 2x day?- she' not quite 3 months yet- my reasoning would be- i'm sticking to a schedule so i know when she's going to poop, well most of the time know! LOL but sometimes that noon feeding is becoming inconvient when i need to be out running errands can't just come home to feed her, we live 20min out of town. is it not safe to feed her only 2x day this young (born nov.21) so what like 10 weeks now, i think?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> okay back to this subject- so the vet said 1/4 c is fine per day right now (science diet is what i'm doing) she eats it all- i'm dividing it up 3x day, but can i go to 2x day?- she' not quite 3 months yet- my reasoning would be- i'm sticking to a schedule so i know when she's going to poop, well most of the time know! LOL but sometimes that noon feeding is becoming inconvient when i need to be out running errands can't just come home to feed her, we live 20min out of town. is it not safe to feed her only 2x day this young (born nov.21) so what like 10 weeks now, i think?[/B]



I would not feel it was safe...small dogs needs more frequent meals when they are young to ward off hypoglycemia.


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

I just read in a book at walmart- 4 months is about normal- to switch- because thier stomach is so small they can only hold so much but need that amt of food for the day- small amts 3-4 times a day-

but forsure only leave food out for 15min. then put up- don't allow them to feed whenever all day long... this is what i read from a puppy training book....not my own knowledge- Just for your info


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> okay back to this subject- so the vet said 1/4 c is fine per day right now (science diet is what i'm doing) she eats it all- i'm dividing it up 3x day, but can i go to 2x day?- she' not quite 3 months yet- my reasoning would be- i'm sticking to a schedule so i know when she's going to poop, well most of the time know! LOL but sometimes that noon feeding is becoming inconvient when i need to be out running errands can't just come home to feed her, we live 20min out of town. is it not safe to feed her only 2x day this young (born nov.21) so what like 10 weeks now, i think?[/B]


If the bag says 1/2 a cup a day thats what I would be giving. Puppies need double what they will need at their adult weight. I am not sure why your vet recommended that little unless the Science Diet is very high in calories then that might make the difference. 1/4 a day is very little- thats what mine get at the morning meal...lol


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I just read in a book at walmart- 4 months is about normal- to switch- because thier stomach is so small they can only hold so much but need that amt of food for the day- small amts 3-4 times a day-
> 
> but forsure only leave food out for 15min. then put up- don't allow them to feed whenever all day long... this is what i read from a puppy training book....not my own knowledge- Just for your info[/B]



Personally, I would follow JMM's advice in a heartbeat, especially before anything from Walmart. Free feeding at that young age should be the norm, you can do the 15 minute limit once full grown. Unless of course she eats it all right away - then you need to spread it out for 3 times a day until 6 months old, as several people have already recommended.

Good luck!


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

I don't really know what to tell you but this is what I did for Baby Gizmo:

When Baby Gizmo was a puppy we feed him 4 to 5 times a day. He didn't eat a whole lot maybe a few morsels at a time. I felt like he wasn't growing so my vet told me that since he was the only animal in the house to just leave some kibbles in his bowl all the time and he will eat when he is ready. We leave food out for him all the time. He goes and eats whenever he is hungry and hes not overweight. He just likes to eat when he is ready and not when we are ready.


----------

